
Everything I Learned from One Year of AWS Consulting - kevinslin
https://kevinslin.com/aws/everything_i_learned_from_aws_consulting/
======
kevinslin
author here. I get a lot of questions about what its like being a consultant
and how to go about it. While I still don't feel qualified to answer the
question, here are my consolidated learnings from 1 year of AWS consulting.
happy to answer any questions people have :)

